# Two Sheps Need Home to save them



## gregref (Jul 20, 2014)

I am very heart broken to say that I need a permanent or temporary home for my two Sheps. I would prefer a temporary...I have a 5yr old female working line from Germany. She loves to track and she loves her bite. I also have a 2yr old male who loves obedience and loves to hang with me. 

After taking a job in Northern Colorado we had to move into the city. We have a noisy neighbor who has a skewed view of Sheps. Because she allowed her dog to rome and my female chased her dog back into the garage out of my yard we still got ticketed. Not once but twice...because we rent we cannot put up a fence so we are now looking for land once again. This neighbor has been able to get two other families to move from this area, one of them with dogs to include causing a divorce because the man of the house wouldn't give up his dogs. She is a huge issue as we have come to find out over the past month. 

In the meantime the city is making me remove my dogs or put them down even through the male hasn't done anything. , the landlord has taken us to court to kick us out even through the dogs are in the lease. I have six kids and cannot afford to lose my home while we look for a new place to live/buy. 

My chooses are to find a temporary home for my two Sheps. I really want them back and do not want to lose them. My female is very fond of my kids and protective of them. She has been a great joy to work in SARDOC and Shutzen and the male has become very attached to me and is a joy to work in obedience and agility. We love our dogs very much. 

I refuse to let them go on Craigslist or a newspaper because not everyone understands Sheps and the work they require. I also cannot let them go separate because of how attached they are. We have separated them during vacation and they both go into a depression and just lay around. 

I'm hoping to find someone on here who lives in Colorado or a bordering state close to Colorado who can house these two for until next summer or sooner if we find a home. We live in a small city and its hard to find a home for my size family. If you are dead set on keeping them forever then I would do that if you know Sheps instead of putting them down. 

I will have to put them down on the last day of July if I do not find a home for them until I find a new home. If you can help please contact me. 

My email is [email protected], my phone number is 719-329-8934


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The Urgent forum is for dogs in kill shelters with limited time. 

Please direct replies to the OP's other thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...working-line-need-home-moved.html#post5797538


----------

